# Purpose of TiVo stream



## AdamfromChi (Jan 11, 2005)

I actually have tried to read up on this, but I'm still a little confused. I live in an apartment and it's just me, so I'm fine always watching TiVo on my TV when I'm at home. I don't ever feel the need to wander around in my tiny apartment watching TiVo on my iPad. 

What I'd want to use the TiVo stream for is when I'm away from home. What exactly can you do with the TiVo stream when you're out and about? From what I can tell, it looks like you need to download programs to your iPad when you're at home, and then they take up space on your iPad, and then you can watch them while you're away. Is this it? Do things sync, so that I can delete a show I've watched on my iPad and don't need to remember to also delete it to free up space when I'm back home from my TiVo? Roughly, what percentage of programs are 'locked' and don't allow you to transfer them? (I have Comcast, if that matters.) 

Any insight would be very appreciated...thanks!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Right now the only thing you can do is download, and no they do not sync. However TiVo has said they are working on out of home streaming and it should be available this Fall. So if you don't have a Stream, and have no use for streaming in your home, then you may want to hold off and see how that pans out before buying.


----------

